# Fighter



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Back in October i found blood in some poo on the poop boards.One of my ISA's
wasn't well.A week later she was out hanging with the rest of the flock.Last week she was not well again.I had to cull her Sunday.
Pic was taken 10-18-15 one week after being sick.
View attachment 19364

She's in the middle at the bottom.My original assumption was she found and ate something in the run.She hadn't laid an egg that was know since Oct. so i assume she might of had some internal laying that might have been going on.
She was a tough fighter and will be remember as FIGHTER


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That's the bad thing about internal laying, they are down bad and then rally like nothing ever happened. Which leaves us guessing what the problem is. 

You saved her from suffering further but I also know it was not an easy decision to make.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

I wouldve suspected cocci and treated accordingly. Then given her a 5 day treatment of safeguard liquid goat wormer for possible capillary worms. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

I thought about cocci,but the blood amount was like something was cut not just a drop or two in the poo.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I'm sorry you had to cull her. How sad. If one of my chickens looks sick, no matter what age, I treat for cocci and necritis. I had three die over night without symptoms and alot of blood loss, which matched the symptoms. Ulcerative or necrotic enteritis is common I have read. Another one of mine died and was sent for necropsy and it was damage from capillaria worms and cocci and e. Coli and necritis (clostridium) moved right in.

I know mine don't have the best of immune systems due to marek's exposure. 

But it is certainly hard to guess why a hen is bleeding. Like your's, could have been something unsolvable.


----------



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I hate losing a chicken.


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

seminolewind said:


> I'm sorry you had to cull her. How sad. If one of my chickens looks sick, no matter what age, I treat for cocci and necritis. I had three die over night without symptoms and alot of blood loss, which matched the symptoms. Ulcerative or necrotic enteritis is common I have read. Another one of mine died and was sent for necropsy and it was damage from capillaria worms and cocci and e. Coli and necritis (clostridium) moved right in.
> 
> I know mine don't have the best of immune systems due to marek's exposure.
> 
> But it is certainly hard to guess why a hen is bleeding. Like your's, could have been something unsolvable.


I am also sorry for your loss.

Like seminolewind, when I find a sick one, I treat for clostridium and coccidiosis, but I in addition to those, I also treat for worms and E.coli as well.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

They did get Strike III dewormer in October.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Now that it is not -15 with the wind chill,i was able to clean her coop out.
Here's a couple pics of her frozen poop from her last couple of days.


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

Looks pretty normal.


----------

